

Ask HN: How do you automate your life? - secret

Use any tools/tips/tricks to handle every day tasks?
======
kylelibra
Read author Tim Ferriss, he writes about all sorts of ways to automate your
life. His book is called "The 4 Hour Work Week." He also has a pretty good
blog.

<http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/>

~~~
pge
This blog is an entertaining rejoinder to Tim's claims and book. Tim's book is
thought provoking, but don't take it at face value.

[http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/01/08/5-time-
management-t...](http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/01/08/5-time-management-
tricks-i-learned-from-years-of-hating-tim-ferriss/)

~~~
pasbesoin
I'm not sure what to think of Ms. Roston. She reminds me a bit too much of a
rather bright but ultimately toxic narcissist I came to know too well, some
years ago. Regardless, I find this particular entry -- on its own and without
knowing much about Ferriss or the merits of her criticism with respect to him
-- interesting and well written.

------
Cur8or88
I created WinKeyPlus to map shortcut keys to common tasks.
<http://www.winkeyplus.com> Works on all modern(ish) Windows (XP, Vista, 7)

------
pasbesoin
I'm perpetually getting absorbed into things and forgetting other things in my
near-term mental queue. So I use a script or utility to pop up a dialog after
the passing of a time value I specify. I don't need to add a topic qualifier;
the reminder is enough to jog my memory and get me out of my seat.

A calendar doesn't help for these items; it has to be in my face. And the
other way around, I don't need the clutter of a calendar entry to remind me to
e.g. get up in five minutes and check the pot on the stove.

Hmm... This is probably too low tech, but I was running the electric kettle
and then forgetting to go back and pour the hot water. I found that by resting
a bunch of metal measuring spoons against its power lever, which pops up when
it's done, I hear a metal "jangle" and am reminded.

I guess there are larger schemes of organizing one's day, but sometimes little
hacks like these provide more immediate results and satisfaction. And, for me
at least, therefore end up being more effective.

Oh, also, there was a blog entry circulating widely a while back titled "Do It
[F-ing] Now!". That's kind of useful, too. In lieu of a concrete alternative,
"now" is always the perfect time.

I guess another way of putting it might be, "Hacks are beautiful, because they
are real time." If they are taking away significantly from your other work,
either they are getting away from you, or they need to be qualified as
(sub)projects of their own.

~~~
Random_Person
Hmm. A script? Maybe I've been approaching this wrong all along!

Care to share? A utility similar to this is one reason I am currently trying
to re-learn code. I have failed repeatedly to put any form of calender
software into use and like you, I just need simple reminders. Sometimes I need
reminders days off, sometimes I need them 5 minutes off.

~~~
audyyy
sleep 60*5 && say get off your butt

